# Matagorda drifting stays on fire!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The afternoon fishing was been about as good as it gets this past Fri & Sat. Capt. Caleb Rush & Fletcher Feldman put their groups on solid boxes of fish while drifting. We have boats and dates available for anyone interested. Summer dates are starting to fill up fast for those wanting to fish with us at that time, we need to hear from you ASAP to get your date(s) on the books.

It looks like we are in for another fabulous Spring and Summer in Matagorda, so give us a call or shoot us an email and we'll do everything possible to put you on the fish and a trip you won't soon forget!


----------

